# western ny



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking for info on finding commercial accounts


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone????


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

It's easy, drive up and down the street and when you see a place you would like to plow, go in and talk to them and offer them a bid for your snow plowing service. :whistling:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Where are you located and what type of equipment do you have and what is your insurance coverage. You can PM that info. Depending on your location I may have some leads for you. I'm going to be up front with you if you don't have at minimum the following:3 million in GL coverage and 2 million per occurrence and workmans comp. If you don't have those you're really not going to get much.


----------

